# Page blanche sur le site MacG.co



## talayrac (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonsoir,
Depuis quelques jours la page macg.co est vierge sur mon ordi (MBP retina mi 2012), pas de problème sur l'iPad et l'iPhone. J'utilise Safari 8.0.2 sous OS X 10.10.1.
J'accède sans problème aux forums.
Une idée ?


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour 
Teste ça.
Safari > Effacer historique et données des sites


----------



## talayrac (10 Janvier 2015)

Fait, toujours pareil: page blanche
fonctionne avec Firefox !


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2015)

Tente ta chance avec  OnyX,> Nettoyage > Onglet Internet


----------



## pascalformac (10 Janvier 2015)

sujet précédent ( du jour) déjà là dessus
(et en plus tu y as posté)

Accés à Macg.co ? - Forum Mac


----------



## talayrac (10 Janvier 2015)

Onyx ne résout pas le pb.
J'ai posté sur le forum "Accès à Macg.co?" après avoir posté celui-ci. Je n'avais pas vu le post de Grug.


----------



## subsole (10 Janvier 2015)

talayrac a dit:


> Onyx ne résout pas le pb.
> J'ai posté sur le forum "Accès à Macg.co?" après avoir posté celui-ci. Je n'avais pas vu le post de Grug.



Les Modos déplaceront, ou pas.
Peut être que as tu chopé un adware ? 
Attend un autre avis, je n'ai pas d'autres d'idées


----------



## talayrac (10 Janvier 2015)

Sur l'inspecteur WEB j'ai ça sur la console des erreurs :

[Error] Failed to load resource: the server responded with a status of 500 (Internal Server Error) (www.macg.co, line 0)


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2015)

Tu as vidé les caches ?

Il faut afficher le menu Développement dans Safari/Préférences/Avancées


----------



## subsole (11 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as vidé les caches ?





subsole a dit:


> Tente ta chance avec  OnyX,> Nettoyage > Onglet Internet



Il semble


----------



## talayrac (11 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Tu as vidé les caches ?
> 
> Il faut afficher le menu Développement dans Safari/Préférences/Avancées



Oui bien sur.


----------



## PapouMAC (11 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour

j'ai ce même problème et ceci quelque soit le navigateur (Safari, Firefox, Chrome) et sur n'importe quelle session et sur n'importe quel OS (OS X 10.10.1 ou Windows 8.1).

Donc je pense que cela vient plutôt du site. 

Pour vérifier j'ai voulu m'abonner à la newletter, page blanche.


----------



## Arlekin (11 Janvier 2015)

Idem.... et  le site me donne des pages blanches même si mon IPAD
Mais personne ne semble nous croire


----------



## Laurent_h (11 Janvier 2015)

Vous êtes chez quel fournisseur d'accès ?
Pareil pour moi chez numericable
Aucun problème sur les pages forums macg par contre


----------



## Madalvée (11 Janvier 2015)

Pareil chez SFR.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (11 Janvier 2015)

Laurent_h a dit:


> Vous êtes chez quel fournisseur d'accès ?
> Pareil pour moi chez numericable
> Aucun problème sur les pages forums macg par contre



Numéricable pour moi aussi.


----------



## Oyoel (11 Janvier 2015)

Vous n'êtes pas les seuls à nous faire part de problèmes, j'ai remonté aux dev


----------



## girole (11 Janvier 2015)

Moi de même, page blanche avec safari (version 8.03), mais accès en fenêtre privée.


----------



## Arlekin (11 Janvier 2015)

Oyoel a dit:


> Vous n'êtes pas les seuls à nous faire part de problèmes, j'ai remonté aux dev



Merci


----------



## Locke (11 Janvier 2015)

Aucun problème avec Safari et Chrome, je suis chez Bouygues qui utilise le réseau Numericable.


----------



## Arlekin (11 Janvier 2015)

Locke a dit:


> Aucun problème avec Safari et Chrome, je suis chez Bouygues qui utilise le réseau Numericable.



Tant mieux pour vous, j'aimerai connaitre la raison de cette disparité :hein:

EDIT : je précise qu'effectivement quand je suis sur le wifi de Numéricable sa ne charge pas, par contre en 4G ou 3G aucun soucis sur mon smartphone.


----------



## djgreg13 (11 Janvier 2015)

Connexion filaire Orange : page blanche chez moi

Par mon réseau VPN ça fonctionne


----------



## anton96 (11 Janvier 2015)

Même probléme sous safari ou firefox chez belgacom


----------



## Oyoel (12 Janvier 2015)

Apparemment, ça pourrait venir du fait que vos différents outils avec lesquels vous vous connectez forcent la connexion en https, peut-être utilisez-vous un plugin quelconque ? Le dev est au courant et devrait régler ça, je vous tiens au courant !


----------



## Arlekin (12 Janvier 2015)

Je n'ai pour ma part que l'extension Antidote sur Safari.

Je tiens à préciser que le problème est identique sur mon Nokia Lumia donc navigateur microsoft (windows phone) en wifi (numéricable). Par contre en 3G ou 4G aucun problème.


----------



## Oyoel (12 Janvier 2015)

Arlekin a dit:


> Je n'ai pour ma part que l'extension Antidote sur Safari.
> 
> Je tiens à préciser que le problème est identique sur mon Nokia Lumia donc navigateur microsoft (windows phone) en wifi (numéricable). Par contre en 3G ou 4G aucun problème.



Ca doti donc être ça : tu es punis, car tu utilises autre chose qu'un appareil Apple, et ça ose venir se plaindre


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (12 Janvier 2015)

Oyoel a dit:


> Apparemment, ça pourrait venir du fait que vos différents outils avec lesquels vous vous connectez forcent la connexion en https, peut-être utilisez-vous un plugin quelconque ? Le dev est au courant et devrait régler ça, je vous tiens au courant !



Je n'utilise aucun plug-in.


----------



## tchek (12 Janvier 2015)

Op, pages blanches itou
Freebox
Safari Version 8.0.2 (10600.2.5)
Zéro extension
10.10.1


----------



## jpz (12 Janvier 2015)

FreeBox V6 Fibre Optique
La demande d'identification amène sur une page Blanche
Même comportement sur OS X 10.10.1 (sans Flash) et OS X 10.8.5 (avec Flash)
Idem pour les deux sur Chrome/Firefox/Safari
Onyx, caches, etc, rien n'y fait.


----------



## Oyoel (12 Janvier 2015)

Avez-vous encore des problèmes ? On a modifié des trucs, dites moi si cela fonctionne bien.

Si c'est encore le cas : est-ce que c'est systématique ? En gros, vous ne pouvez plus du tout accéder à nos sites ?


----------



## zoubi2 (12 Janvier 2015)

ADSL SFR
iMac sous 10.6.8

Page blanche avec Firefox, Ghostery actif ou non, AdBlock désactivé. Je ne vois pas d'indication que Firefox forcerait une connexion https

Pas de problème avec Safari 5.1.10

PS. 12h11. Firefox cache vidé. Toujours page blanche.


----------



## Oyoel (12 Janvier 2015)

Ca devrait marcher maintenant !


----------



## Arlekin (12 Janvier 2015)

Oyoel a dit:


> Ca doti donc être ça : tu es punis, car tu utilises autre chose qu'un appareil Apple, et ça ose venir se plaindre



Hehe, au moins cela me permettait de dire que le souci n'était pas lié aux Mac en général 



Oyoel a dit:


> Ca devrait marcher maintenant !



Oui de mon coté tout refonctionne parfaitement, merci


----------



## jpz (12 Janvier 2015)

Tout est rentré dans l'ordre. Merci pour votre réactivité.


----------

